# Multiple Stabbings and 2 deaths in Quebec city



## Remius (1 Nov 2020)

Well this isn’t helping make 2020 any better.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/quebec-city-police-stabbings-1.5785401


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Nov 2020)

Devastating…...we do like to think we're safe here.  Hope the families find comfort.


----------



## Remius (1 Nov 2020)

Some sources saying it was a guy dressed as a knight, wielding a sword.


----------



## AbdullahD (1 Nov 2020)

Yeah, I am done with this year.

Saddens me, when things like this happen at home.. I guess I am a desensitized pos when I hear about other countries  

May god be with them all and the deceased rest in peace.
Abdullah


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (2 Nov 2020)

Remius said:
			
		

> Some sources saying it was a guy dressed as a knight, wielding a sword.



According to Snopes (apparently they are a news site now?) the guy was wearing a black ninja outfit and wielding a katana:

https://www.snopes.com/ap/2020/11/01/sword-wielding-man-arrested-after-halloween-deaths-in-quebec/


----------

